
Show HN: Kangaroo is the most efficient bookmark tool for business - CihanGeyik
http://usekangaroo.com
======
CihanGeyik
The fastest and easiest way to save, find, revisit and send links from Chrome
Extension. All the helpful links are in your storage in the best way.

~~~
CihanGeyik
[https://bit.ly/2yCfrGk](https://bit.ly/2yCfrGk)

~~~
CihanGeyik
Add to Chrome and Hop to it!

